# Any Chris Meloni Fans ???..This is so funny!!



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 4, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uN4vGgPzl...chris%20meloni

HES SOOO GORGEOUSSS


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_http://youtube.com/watch?v=uN4vGgPzl...chris%20meloni

HES SOOO GORGEOUSSS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 





 He's seriously too sexy! lol I love him!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_





 He's seriously too sexy! lol I love him!_

 

i knowww ...and to see him in Oz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 IM NOT COMPLAININGG!!


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 4, 2006)

that was the awesome.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 5, 2006)

oh yeaahhhh baby! i lurrvvvveee him


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 5, 2006)

haha I came across it yesterday and watched it like 3 times..Chris knows how to get downnnn !!


----------



## more_please (Jun 5, 2006)

I love him! So sexy, even tho he was so evil on OZ


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_I love him! So sexy, even tho he was so evil on OZ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha i know! I lovee when he broke the guys neck who killed beacher's dad..soo sneaky


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 8, 2006)

Before I click, is this work safe?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw him on Ellen yesterday!  He is so sexy and I love the SVU show and OZ!  Yummy!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Before I click, is this work safe?_

 
yes..no nakedness..what a disapointment huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


and hes so sexy..ellen degeneres is lucky<3


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh hell, yeah!  That man is smokin'!!!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 10, 2006)

I am a *serious* SVU fan!!!  My sister says she saw him naked in OZ and she says "Man does he have a big schlong!!!!". Every time she sees him in SVU, she tells me she thinks of him standing there w/ his meat hangin' out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*BTW:  Thanks for the link!!  Too funny!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_I am a *serious* SVU fan!!!  My sister says she saw him naked in OZ and she says "Man does he have a big schlong!!!!". Every time she sees him in SVU, she tells me she thinks of him standing there w/ his meat hangin' out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*BTW:  Thanks for the link!!  Too funny!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

hahaa yeaaa I used to watch Oz alll the time..and he deffinatly does have a BIG one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha ohh boy he is so sexy though...


----------

